# does your baby twist his/her wrists?



## queen b (Jun 8, 2007)

this might sound strange, but ds, 6 mos, always does this weird twisting around of his hands and wrists when i put him down. he just sort of rotates is wrists repeatedly, if you can picture that. does anyone know what i'm talking about and/or what it means?

thanks!


----------



## katmann (Oct 15, 2008)

I think so - ds did something similar when he was in his high chair at that age (actually, probably 7 mos or so). It sort of turned into a signal to get him up, and now it's more of a full-on wave (at one year).


----------



## queen b (Jun 8, 2007)

hmmm... that's interesting, but this seems to be more of an involuntary thing.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Both of my boys did this when they were excited about something.

My mom would laugh at them and it'd piss me off, but that's about the worse of it


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

DD has done the same thing since birth. When she was a newborn she would sleep with her arms stretched out and twist her wrists in her sleep. She still does it when she's excited and has started doing it when she waves. It definitely does seem involuntary. I dont't know what it means or if it means anything. I call it her signature move.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

My 11 year old ds did this all the time when he was little. It never seemed to be a signal for anything, and he no longer does it


----------



## DangerMom (Jul 31, 2009)

My son has done the same thing for months. He usually does it when he's focused on something. It sounds normal to me -- they've got to figure out how every part of them can move, you know?


----------



## birthangeldoula (Feb 1, 2008)

Katie just started doing something similar to the miss america wave. She looks at her hands intently when doing it too like "wow, look what i can do."


----------



## blumooned (Nov 11, 2009)

DS does this when he is really excited (kind of does the feet/ankles too) or when he wants something in a certain direction (like pointing?).
I think he looks like he is waving like the Queen of England!


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Aimee** 
Both of my boys did this when they were excited about something.


This.


----------



## Auraji (Sep 19, 2008)

DD is 8 months and has been doing this for awhile too. I think is cute


----------



## Cherry_Milan (Jan 8, 2010)

My son did that around 7 or 8 months in the high chair. It looked like he was curling a dumbell to do forearm curls. LOL!


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

My son did that when he was little, especially when he got excited or was winding down for a nap.


----------



## Xavismom (Dec 22, 2009)

DS does something like this when he nurses, and sometimes in his sleep.

He moves his little hands, it almost looks to us like he is revving up a pretend motorcycle.... which DH just loves haha.


----------



## queen b (Jun 8, 2007)

i found out that this is called athetoid movements. i have been told it's ok up until 8 months and so i looked it up and apparently it's related to cerebral palsy. so now i am in a complete panic of course! my guy is only 6 months though, so i am trying to not bug out!


----------



## kkfum (Aug 14, 2005)

both dd's did this...dd2 still does at 9.5 mths, but it is lessening. they both did it when excited/presented w/something new, so i just assume it helps them deal w/stimulation or overstimulation. neither has cp that i know of, and dd1 is 4yo now.


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xavismom* 

He moves his little hands, it almost looks to us like he is revving up a pretend motorcycle.... which DH just loves haha.

This is what my DD2 does! She does it when she's excited about something.


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queen b* 
i found out that this is called athetoid movements. i have been told it's ok up until 8 months and so i looked it up and apparently it's related to cerebral palsy. so now i am in a complete panic of course! my guy is only 6 months though, so i am trying to not bug out!

I googled this and it sounds different from what you are describing. Most of the definitions that I found described it as slow, continuous movement of large muscle groups, it also described it as involuntary, not rapid twisting of the wrists which I assume your LO can stop when he wants. I'm going to assume that he, like the other LO's described here just wants your attention about something. I know that my DD2 does it when there is something in her line of sight that she thinks she needs.


----------



## queen b (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miasmamma* 
I googled this and it sounds different from what you are describing. Most of the definitions that I found described it as slow, continuous movement of large muscle groups, it also described it as involuntary, not rapid twisting of the wrists which I assume your LO can stop when he wants. I'm going to assume that he, like the other LO's described here just wants your attention about something. I know that my DD2 does it when there is something in her line of sight that she thinks she needs.


that's the thing, it DOES seem completely involuntary. plus from what i read the athetoid movements related to cp are usually of the wrists and ankles and sometimes of the tongue and mouth. he also does this weird thing with his tongue. i am hopefully being overly cautious and paranoid, but we are going to have him looked at by the doctor to be sure. i would hate to just assume it's excitement when it's really something more.


----------

